# Norris/Amaechi to NY for Weatherspoon



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-knicks-rocketstrade&prov=ap&type=lgns

Your thoughts on trade? Article said Rockets needed more inside/rebounding presence, but is Weatherspoon the answer?


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

well, we need to make another deal to bring a start(or backup) pt guard.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Im just glad someone took that junk away from us, I thought Weatherspoon was untradable but I guess not. Norris is decent and Amaechi will probably be wavied. Good for the Knicks, unless Norris really sucks or has a bad work ethic, I dont understand why the rockets would take Spoon but im not complaining.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

this trade kinda confuses me...weatherspoon is undersized and is pretty crappy.

ameachi is a C but he's not all that great so how does he fit on the knicks?? and norris to the knicks...because they have frank williams playing well and eisley and ward backing him up...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Moochie is gone! Moochie is gone!

Why does New York want another point guard, especially one as bad as Moochie? Who cares! Moochie is gone! For an even worse contract... but hopefully he'll be able to contribute.

We are stuck with Weatherspoon for 2 years but you can bet he'll be able to get something from the boards. And with Yao Ming's extension due don't expect the Rockets to be in luxury tax free territory for much longer. Gumby isn't dealing yet, no way he will give Wilks 15 a night as backup PG, look for Rockets to bring a vet guard in.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

In the process of getting Spoon and dumping Norris, why didnt Gundy get Ward? Thomas is bound to trade Eisley or Ward and Gundy's coached Ward before...


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Still doesn't solve our backcourt problem. In my opinion. We need a good point guard. We don't have one. We have two shooting guards. *Sigh*

And we traded our "good" reserve PG.

I guess I just don't see the point of this trade, that's all.

Rebounding? That's what Cato and Yao are (should be) for.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This deal is going to set us up for another deal. Nothing against MWilks but, are we really going to play another 50 games with him as the lone backup PG?

I am not a salary cap guy so, can someone put together some workable REALISTIC salary cap deals? (Houston/Ward for Mobley/Taylor)


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!


Gone are the days...  



> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> Still doesn't solve our backcourt problem. In my opinion. We need a good point guard. We don't have one. We have two shooting guards. *Sigh*
> 
> And we traded our "good" reserve PG.
> ...


Neither do I. But I believe another trade is gonna take place soon, which hopefully will bring a (solid) point to Houston.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Probably the type of trade both teams will later on realized the players they got weren't producing like they expected but not regretting because the one they traded was/were equally bad and useless.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

The Rockets suck and so does JVG. I tried REALLY hard to maintain my silence but enuff is enuff. By the way, I do not like the trade. Who's next? I think Mobley is.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> The Rockets suck and so does JVG. I tried REALLY hard to maintain my silence but enuff is enuff. By the way, I do not like the trade. Who's next? I think Mobley is.


Van Chancellor is a bum.


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

I liked it. Although it leaves us thin at the PG slot, Weatherspoon is another aggressive rebounder who is experienced in JVG's system. Plus, it opens up more playing time for Wilks, who looks to be better than Moochie now.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I am still confused as to why Houston pulled the trigger on this one.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Probably the type of trade both teams will later on realized the players they got weren't producing like they expected but not regretting because the one they traded was/were equally bad and useless.


Very likely scenerio in this situation.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Van Chancellor is a bum.





Atleast he's a bum with 4 championships and a winning season EVERY year. He's also a world championship coach.


----------

